# What happen to ShardHost?



## elohkcalb (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw this posted on LET and received the email too.



> Due to recent unexpected trading circumstances Shard Hosting Solutions LTD has ceased trading with immediate effect.  We urge all clients to take a backup of their data immediately as we cannot guarantee how long services will operate for before being disconnected by our upstream suppliers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know what happen to them?


----------



## Jack (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE#t=202


----------



## MannDude (Nov 12, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2582-shardhost-info-urgent-client-action/

Seems like this is the result of a unsustainable business model, but who knows? No real info was provided.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 12, 2013)

Howdy!

It seems like this thread was created by ShardHost himself on vpsBoard as well located here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/2582-shardhost-info-urgent-client-action/

I'm going to close this thread so we can continue discussions in the original thread.

Thanks!


----------

